# Labor on plow installation



## cowboyplowboy

A friend of mine is wanting to get into plowing and asked me to put it on his truck for him. My question is how much do i charge him? I dont want to overcharge but I don't do free work and he knows that. So how much should it cost?


----------



## Andrew010

What kinda plow is it? Brand new or used? Already assembled? Is he helping you do it?


----------



## grandview

Case of beer and his help will cover it. Besides you might need him later.


----------



## Joe Blade

*plow instal*



cowboyplowboy;1352715 said:


> A friend of mine is wanting to get into plowing and asked me to put it on his truck for him. My question is how much do i charge him? I dont want to overcharge but I don't do free work and he knows that. So how much should it cost?


If it's a brand new plow a trained guy is 4-6 hours it will more than likely take you close to 8 hours. MAKE SURE HE HAS ALL THE PARTS BEFORE YOU START OR IT WILL BE A NIGTHMARE If it's a name brand like fisher go the website and there are downloads for installation:salute:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You answered your own question. He is a friend. Take grandviews advice, do it for some beers and when you need him, he'll be there for you!


----------



## basher

Depends on the vehicle, plow, new ,used, etc. We do it for $350. Remember you most likely will have to drill some holes, remove a bumper, etc. If you do it for beer and friendship them make sure he buys you some new bits before you start. If you want to remain friends I suggest the you "help" him He busy lunch, beers and parts.


----------



## cowboyplowboy

It's a brand new plow for a 2003 chevrolet dually. Western plow Wideout. He is more of a watcher than a learner. We help eachother out all the time but always pay the other for help. Like the old man always says," The only two things a man can give is his word and his skill." Neither of which are free. So what would be a honest cost to him at a decent rate seeing as e are friends.


----------



## PGHplowguy

Do not state a price before it is completed. I installed a Western on my dump and it was relatively easy. We did another one on a pick up and it was a royal PITA. It can be 2-6 hours. Hand him the bill after. If you need to drill make damn sure your measurements are correct! You clearly know that, but metal is not as forgiving as wood. Have fun.


----------



## grandview

Basher said his shop charges 350, so go from there down.


----------



## mayhem

$200. If it goes long, tough it out and get the job done...still making $25 an hour if it takes you all day long. If it goes amazing quickly, do some PM work on the truck to fill out some time and give him a good value for his dollar or tell him to write a smaller check.

Good friends are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## basher

The mount will be a snap, the wiring on the other hand........................


----------



## mayhem

...snap, crackle and then a big POP!


----------



## Remstar

I just did one on my truck, What a pain in the ass.. in hindsight should have just paid the dealer the 1k they wanted to install it. I will be paying the 1000 for install for here on out.

I would charge at least $500.


----------

